# Installing Nova Launcher voids Verizon warranty?!?



## SD_Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

Well, just had an infuriating encounter at Verizon. Went in to have my "non-rooted" GNex's failing USB port looked at. I was informed that installing Nova Launcher voided my warranty... BS! Anybody else encountered this? I am BEYOND pissed. THIS... MEANS... WAR...!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Instead of getting mad at the already well known Verizon ignorance (which is about as useful as getting mad at the government), pull up the Android market and show them the app on there. One has to assume the typical Verizon employee knows about as much about your phone as your grandmother does until given a reason to think otherwise.


----------



## SD_Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

yarly said:


> Instead of getting mad at the already well known Verizon ignorance (which is about as useful as getting mad at the government), pull up the Android market and show them the app on there. One has to assume the typical Verizon employee knows about as much about your phone as your grandmother does until given a reason to think otherwise.


Truth. I did make him look like an ass in front of his co-workers with your same argument and asked him for a list of these so-called "warranty voiding apps" (which he could not provide, of course). I only had a limited time to stop by between appointments, unfortunately, and didn't have time to get into a fight. This will be escalated... I mainly wanted to post this as a warning to others. Thanks for the words of wisdom.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

Why don't you uninstall it??

WHATCHOO TALKING BOUT WILLIS?


----------



## SD_Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

fcisco13 said:


> Why don't you uninstall it??
> 
> WHATCHOO TALKING BOUT WILLIS?


I did, no avail. I didn't have time to spend arguing with a moron, so I left. Yesterday was only round one...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

This is completely off topic, but can someone tell an admin a "richardpatterson920" is FLOOOOODDDIIIINNNNNNGGGGGG the forum with iPhone spam?

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki

I got lucky last time I went. My s3 has a broken headphone jack, and I got the manager, and she said "come back for the first time when your phone isn't rooted " and winked lol

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

It's an app lol. The VZW guy is an idiot. Name an instance though when you've seen this happen before? It hasn't.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Based on the op and the fact that you've raged about this in a few different places I'm guessing you didn't/aren't acting in the most calm manner. May have something to do with their disinterest in helping you.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

SD_Ryan said:


> Well, just had an infuriating encounter at Verizon. Went in to have my "non-rooted" GNex's failing USB port looked at. I was informed that installing Nova Launcher voided my warranty... BS! Anybody else encountered this? I am BEYOND pissed. THIS... MEANS... WAR...!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Oh God!!! I wish i could go to where you went and make that VZW employee feel stupid ... you should ask to speak w/ the manager and tell him how poor his employees are doing & how they're not even familiar with what they're selling (Android)


----------



## SD_Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

akellar said:


> Based on the op and the fact that you've raged about this in a few different places I'm guessing you didn't/aren't acting in the most calm manner. May have something to do with their disinterest in helping you.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


I was actually quite calm with him, but simply didn't have time to fight. I posted this experience at a few select locations mainly to serve as a potential warning to others. If I have come across as ranting, I apologize.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

The OP was probably being a little over-dramatic and anything on the internet can be read in a number of ways. However, please don't post in this thread flat out insulting anyone in a rude, non-constructive manner. Posts will be removed and warnings handed out.


----------



## shiznic (Jun 2, 2012)

why not just go into your app manager and disable novi to pull up the stock launcher... and then when you are done just re-enable it and your good to go. but it does sound like the verizon cust service rep does need some re-education on a few things...lol


----------



## aLeXandEr (Jul 11, 2011)

This happened to me too, funny cause it was with Nova as well. That said, there is no need to enter a VZW store for anything. This was the employees advice to me, and I haven't been back into a store for anything since. All claims are done over the phone and swapping of claims devices done on line.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

aLeXandEr said:


> This happened to me too, funny cause it was with Nova as well. That said, there is no need to enter a VZW store for anything. This was the employees advice to me, and I haven't been back into a store for anything since. All claims are done over the phone and swapping of claims devices done on line.


Bingo. Over the phone is totally the way to go. 
Since we're sharing, I once had a fine Victoria's Secret employee as my vzw in store CS person (2 jobs ftw). That was probably my favorite visit. All other visits have made me want a new service provider.

Sent from my Etch A Sketch


----------



## impulse101 (May 11, 2012)

He probably was wondering why you weren't using Apex instead since it is better than Nova

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4


----------

